# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  بعض من الأبيات في حب الامام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

## سبايــspicyــسي

بعض من الأبيات في حب الامام علي بن أبي طالب عليه وعلى آله السلام 
ســـــــلام الله عليكم ياأهل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله :bigsmile:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لما لا يحلو على غيرك تمثال الهوى 

هل نقشت الحب نقشا من طبعك فاستوى

من ترى نقطة باء الحب في الكون سوى

ثغرك الباسم للعشاق يا نور السبيل

حيرتني حيرة العشاق ان فاض بهم سيل الالم

حيرتني كيف لا تسكن في ذكرك او لا تنعدم

انت لولاك انت ما هيجت الافئده الحراء همم
.................................................. ............

كلما قلبني الهم ساشكو يا علي

حينما يهزمني الدمع سابكي يا علي

في جهادي في كفاحي انت درعي يا علي 

في قيامي في قعودي سانادي يا علي

واذا ما نالني الضعف في دربي يا علي 

سانادي يا علي يا علي يا علي 

.................................................. .............................

هكذا كنا وما زلنا ومن مات لنا مات على حب علي
شيعة خافقنا ذاب من الوجد ولايبعثه غير علي
نحن كنا في مطاوي الغيب أشباحاً يناغينا ويرعانا علي 
. وخلقنا من تراب الطف والماء من الكوثر من كف علي
نحن كنا نقرأ التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن من وحي علي 
. ونظرنا في السماوات وكانت كعبة الأملاك في بيت علي
ماسمعنا ليلة المعراج والعالم في صمت سوى صوت علي 
. ما قرأنا ما كتبنا ماتلفظنا بلفظ هو أحلى من علي 
.......

ياعلي حبك وعشقك في قلوبنا 

قد وصلنا الى هدفنا الذي خلقنا من اجله

وبعشقك قد عرفنا الحقيقة المحمدية العلوية

وبعشقك قد وصلنا الى عشق اسمى 

عشق قد فاق في قلوبنا عشق كل حبيب

الا وهو حب الله والعشق الالهي

.................................................. .

ياعلي لا عذب الله فؤادا انت فيه 

ياعلي حاشا غدا ان تدنو النار اليه

ثبت الله فؤادي في هواك ياعلي

نعمة أنت من الله علينا ياعلي
اســــــــــــــألكم الدعاء...
__________________

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووووره اختي*
*ومنوره الابيات المنتدى*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك* 
*العنــــــــود*
*الحــــزيـــن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لاعذب الله امي انها شربت ... حب الوصي وغذتنيه في اللبن ِ

وكان لي والد يهوى أبا حسن .. فصرت من ذي وذا أهوى أبا حسن ِ

                                (أبيات الشيخ حسين نجف)


الله .. الله يا  spicy   

ما أحلاها من كلمات وما أروعها وكانت ستكتمل روعتها لو أنك قمتي بكتابة

أسماء من قالو هذه الابيات الولائيه واللتي تملىء القلب شوق وهيام بوصي رسول الله 

 احسنتي وبارك الله فيك

 تحياتي

----------


## قطر الندى

الأبيات رائعة تمنياتي لكم بالرقي الدائم 
والسير المتواصل على درب علي 
وأنا أيضا أقول :

رحم الله أماً أرضعتني حب حيدر 
         وبحبي لعلي سيظل القلب يفخر

----------


## My tears

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..* 
*أختيار موفق .. ربي يعطيك ألف عافية ..* 
*شكـراً لـك على هذه المشـاركـة  ..* 

*ولـك تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

بارك الله فيك اختي سبايسي
وفقكي الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## ابو سراج

*مشكوره اختي يعطيك الف عافيه يسلموووووووووو  تحياتي ابو سراج*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد*
*السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين اميري علي بن ابي طالب* 
*اشكرك اختي على نقلك الرائع*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكورين على المرور الطيب

ولاحرمني الله من ردودكم

بس حبيت اقول لشمعه اني مادري من اللي قالهم سوري

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكوره حبيبتي على الابيات الرائعه

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوره خيتو عشوق

قال الإمام علي عليه السلام: "الجمال في اللسان ، والكمال في العقل ، ولا يزال العقل والحمق يتغالبان على الرجل إلى ثماني عشرة سنة ، فإذا بلغها غلب عليه أكثرهما

----------

